# Anyone else had AF like cramps 2, 3, 4 dpo?



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all 

Just wondering if I should be feeling positive about my symptom or just put it down to the clomid. I am 5 dpo but on 2, 3 and 4 dpo I woke to up AF like cramps. Lasted all day yesterday but gone this morning. Figure this is way too early for implantation. 

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## highlove (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Jenny, yes I get this - had it a lot with my first cycle, pretty much on and off from ovulation through to AF...I massively got my hopes up but bfn   Am now about 3/4 DPO on Clomid cycle 2 and have had the same, seems to have gone off a bit now. 

Sorry if that wasn't tge answer you were hoping for...but I think it's normal on Clomid so every chance it's your month. Fingers crossed for us both x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi 

I am 3dpo and I feel light cramps and pains down my left leg. Think it's 5 dpo when people get the most symptom. Just track how you feel each month after you ovulate. This is the first time I have had anything after ovulating and I'm on clomid a year. Your very close to my cycle times. Let me know your symptom as the days go by xx


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello

Thank you both for your replys. I guess it is so easy to imagine symptoms as your just hoping so much that this is your month. 

I was imagining all sorts 2,3,4 dpo but then nothing of significance at all day 5 and 6, think that is because it has been the weekend and I have been busy so not sat at my desk obsessing over every twinge !! 

I am 6dpo on cycle 2 so we all seem really close together. Please stay in touch and let me know how you get on. Out of interest what was your ovulation day? mine was very late, cd 27!!


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi jennyren, 

My cd for ovulation was 19. I'm 4 dpo and was vomiting last nite and feel sick 2day again. Got mild cramps  2day. I am bit moody 2 but that's normal 4 me around this date.  I'm eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice as this is meant to help implantation. It's the first month I have tried them. My period is due on 14th dec. Also taking vitamin b6 and folic.

When is your period due toots? x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

I see that ur on 50mg of clomid. I am on 150mg. The 50 and 100mg did nothing for me, so it's a great sign that your ovulating on the lower dose. X


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

I am unsure when period is due, I only know I am on cd 34 and 7dpo. My period arrived cd 38 last time, so I think I must have ovulated sooner last month. Only know I did this month as i have used OPK's and been charting temps. Going to test on Sunday cd 40 and 13 dpo. 

I hope the brazils and pineapple juice work for you. I eat brazils every other day. 

I am seeing consultant at the hospital tomorrow to ask to go up to 100mg next month. While I am responding to clomid 50mg it is very late on and it should not be like that, apparently. Hopefully 100mg will do the trick. 

Do you chart ? OPK's etc? what do you find works for you? I got a false digital positive OPK on cd 16.


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

My consultant told me if you don't take your period 30days after your last clomid pill to test. It takes time for the follicle to reach a Mature stage, therefor on clomid ovulation can happen anytime. I also was told you can ovulate more that once in the cycle. It's all so confusing and I feel everyone is told different things. I ovulated late last month cd 29. My scan showed this. This month I have ovulated early. I use clear blue fertility monitor to track ovulation and I track my cm. I did do the temp chart but was hard to remember each morning to take it. The big sign for me is the ewcm. This is a big sign your ovulating . Try vitamin b6 I hear it's meant to help as well. A few girls on here told me about napro technology. Look into it!


----------

